# Formal introduction :)



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

My name is Kimberly, but Kim is fine and my friends/coworkers call me Kimmy.
I'm 31 years old (ugh), and work as an Analyst/Programmer on pharmacy systems.

I live in Arundel, Maine....which used to be part of Kennebunkport. Most people haven't heard of Arundel so I just say I'm from Kennebunkport. :smile:

My boyfriend and I have been together for 14 years, but no, we're not married. I don't see the need! :dis:lol:
We're both vegetarian. I've been veg since 1998. I love all animals, domesticated and wild. We live off a golf course and have a TON of wildlife, which I love. I train the chipmunks to eat out of my hand, which is really cool if you ever get to try. We also have ground hogs that live under our shed (we had 7 babies last summer). Here are some pics:





































We also have several foxes. A couple of summers ago, they had babies and I was able to get some great photos of one of them playing. I was in my car obviously for safety reasons, but just a few feet away from the little guy. Here are a couple of those pics. He was playing with a dead mole.



















The cool thing about where we live is that we have all the "country" things, but we're less than 2 miles away from the city and major shopping area of southern Maine. 

My interests (other than animals) include photography and I'm also a VW/Audi enthusiast. 

I look forward to reading and posting more on this site! :cool


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome! I think I shall quite enjoy your photography. ^^


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Me too. =D How nice.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome. Those chipmunks are sooooo cute!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Kim and welcome! I love chipmunks...there are several who come around in the spring/summer where I am and they eat out of my hand. Great pictures!


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Here are some more of the chipmunk:


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

So cute... Makes me miss my rats :[


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! Cute little Chipmunks!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow how lucky you are to be surrounded by wild life! I miss that! Great photos. Thanks for sharing them. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## provencowgirl (Apr 24, 2011)

welcome and i love your pictures! the ones of the fox is just to cute!


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Looking forward to more wildlife photos


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

Those sure are cute chipmunks!!


----------



## feimiao (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice shots Kim, what camera are you using?


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

feimiao said:


> Nice shots Kim, what camera are you using?


The body is a Nikon D70s. I've got 2 lenses...both Sigmas. A 10-20mm and an 18-200mm.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Kim,
Welcome to the forum.
Nice pictures.


----------

